# Combinations



## theriverrat (Oct 4, 2006)

What combinations does everyone like doing? My sensei does lots of combos that involves using your hips alot and I enjoy that but was wondering what other people do and enjoy.


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 5, 2006)

There are a myriad of combinations that can be used for any given situation.  However many of the competitors from the days of old usually relied on what they believe to be their bread n butter 

Perhaps one of my favorite combinations since my Shotokan days was the back-knuckle reverse punch   Another was a front leg sweep followed by a reverse punch/lunge punch combo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2006)

first plase explain what you call a combination. 
i ask this only because some systems have preset required techniques that are called combinations


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Particularly for warming up, I like to use variations on a theme with Backfist, Reverse punch and Front kick combos (same 3, different order).  Not a bad sparring set, either.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well my two favorite (read most effective) combos when it comes to my sparing are a jab, cross, roundhouse and a push-drag forward, jab, grab/pull of opp lead hand, step-drag forward, uppercut to kidney.


----------



## theriverrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Combination = 3 or more consecutive moves.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2006)

A really good combination: Gyaku zuki - Uraken - Gyaku zuki

The last Gyaku zuki should be a strongly committed attack.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 9, 2006)

One of my newer resurrected combos that I've been using is a simple soto uke (outside block- from the outside coming inward) with your forward hand, continuing your momentum through and delivering mawashi ushiro keri (turning back kick) with your rear leg.  This works best against long ranged attacks, and especially mawashi keri.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry...just realized that was only 2 techniques...not 3 as previously explained...

I'll make restitution now.
I like sneaky stuff, and usually one can sneak a good mikazuki keri in to suprise your opponent, especially if you've been setting up mae keri most of the match.  with this in mind, use a rear leg mikazuki keri (outside in crescent kick) to move a step forward into a side stance, and follow immediatley with a fast uraken uchi (backfist) and shift to a front stance with gyaku tsukii (reverse punch).  
The object of the crescent kick should be to attack your opponent's hands and drag them downward.  This works especially well against JKA and other karate practitioners that extend their hands far away from their body in their chudan no kamae.


----------

